# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  March 2019 Roll Call!

## Jenn

Who's going to be around in March? Hubs and I will be on the beach from the 12th - 21st.  Planning a St. Patty's Day party at Canoe!

----------


## Nancy Marie

Gerry and I will be there March 2 - 30 staying at the Shamrock.  See you on the beach Jenn.

----------


## Irine

Hey Jenn. Eryn and I will be there March 2nd till the 18th. 14 nights at WS then 2 nights at Xtabi. You thinking the 17th for St Paddy's?

----------


## fargoman

March 18-28th..Coco and Treehouse

----------


## SLP

I am usually there sometime in March at Golden Sunset - so probably.

----------


## Jenn

Irine - Yep! March 17th at Canoe. Time hasn't been established yet. But it's all cleared with Patty Kelly!  :Smile:

----------


## Jenn

Nancy Marie - you know where to find us!  :Smile:  See you there!

Fargoman - I went to school in Moorhead, then moved to Minot. LOL Small world.

SLP - OMG my favorite photographer?!? YAY! I hope to be able to meet you in person!

----------


## SLP

Thanks for the compliment Jenn.  I am just lucky with many of my shots. I will probably be there closer to the end  of March though.  It's my birthday in the middle of the month so my son likes me to be here.

----------


## Angelica Isaksson

Hi Jen, I'm staying on the Beach side between March 7 - March 22. Celebrating St Paddy's in JA sounds like a lot of fun!  :Smile:

----------


## jimbo

10 Of Us At CoCo 3/24 - 3/31

----------


## Jenn

Angelica - plan on hitting up Canoe on the 17th. I'll post the time once we get closer!

SLP - rats! I bought the same camera you use because of your pictures. I have great luck with mine as well! It makes it easy when there is so much beauty in Jamaica!

Jimbo - looks like we'll just miss you. Enjoy your trip! 10 of you? Sounds like a blast!

----------


## Jenn

Current March peeps:

Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Irine and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18  White Sands and Xtabi
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21  Rooms
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28  Treehouse and Coco
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## GbV

Beth and I will be back in town on the 16th for 10 days (hopefully) - last year's stay was cut short on Day 3 due to a severely fractured wrist.  We will be at Idle Awhile and the Rockhouse.

Jenn - A St Pat's party at Canoe sounds like a great idea!!

----------


## Irine

Irine is Eryn (Jamaican pronunciation). I am Rob, Irine's husband :Smile: 




> Current March peeps:
> 
> Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
> Irine and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18  White Sands and Xtabi
> Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 
> Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21  Rooms
> Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28  Treehouse and Coco
> Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco
> 
> SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## Jenn

Rob - OOPS, my bad!  :Smile:  I will still call you Irine...and her Eryn. LOL  I'll be changing it in a second. Thanks for the correction!

GbV and Beth - hope to see you there! OUCH to the wrist....How did that happen?

----------


## Jenn

Current March peeps:

Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26  Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## GbV

Jenn - short version: flip flops and the West End road....

While walking from LTU to dinner at Catcha, Beth had a misstep and took a hard tumble just as we were passing Rick's. It was immediately apparent she had a severely broken wrist. Luckily a very concerned local couple ran right up to assist us. Before we knew it we were loaded into their van and on the way to the local doctor. When the 1st doctor wasn't available, they took us to a 2nd doctor and stayed with us the whole time. The doctor quickly diagnosed a severe wrist fracture, put my wife in a make-shift cast, gave her some drugs and confirmed that I needed to get her back home ASAP. The couple then drove us back to Idle Awhile. They were truly a blessing as we were both in a state of shock and disbelief.  We were able to leave early the next morning, which was followed by reconstructive surgery and now she is doing fine!

----------


## Jenn

GbV - HOLY cats! OUCH! I'm so sorry that happened, but what a blessing the other folks were to you! See you in March!

----------


## Jenn

Anyone else going in March?

----------


## Jahmyheart

Hi Jenn!  Grettings from fellow Michiganders!  Met you, Hubs and friends a couple years ago at NEET program at Travelers.  We'll be at Tree House 3/5/19 - 4/3/19.  Hope to see you at Canoe😎!!!!

----------


## Todd

> Anyone else going in March?


Hey, we finally get to be on 2 roll calls.  It's only 1 day of March but it's still March.  Todd & Cher Feb 18th to Mar 1st.  White Sands.

----------


## Jenn

Jahmyheart! Yay! You're coming this year. I think we either missed one another last year or you didn't go? I will for sure see you at Canoe if you are there on St. Patty's Day! 

Todd -that made me laugh!  I need to change dates some year so I can also be on two roll calls!

----------


## ukran1ans

> Hey, we finally get to be on 2 roll calls.  It's only 1 day of March but it's still March.  Todd & Cher Feb 18th to Mar 1st.  White Sands.


C'mon Todd! You have the resources to get away from the factory another time of the year!!  :Wink:

----------


## Mamacher

I would love to be there in April, ukran1as, this is Cher, it would be a blast to go to the pub crawl or st. Patty's bash at the canoe

----------


## ukran1ans

> I would love to be there in April, ukran1as, this is Cher, it would be a blast to go to the pub crawl or st. Patty's bash at the canoe


Hi Cher,

Just teasing Todd cause of a discussion we once had at the WS bar...

----------


## Todd

> C'mon Todd! You have the resources to get away from the factory another time of the year!!


One of these years Jer!!!!!

----------


## ellmackey

The Mackey Brothers will be there March 10th -17th

----------


## Jenn

Todd and Cher  2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## N5_

March 21 - 26, HSH

----------


## Jenn

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_  3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## Jenn

Where are the March people at?? This can't possibly be everyone. Or is it just too soon? LOL

----------


## Angelica Isaksson

> Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
> Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
> Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
> Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
> Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 --> Beach Club 
> Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
> Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
> GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
> Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
> ...


Hi Jenn, added the place where I'm staying --> Beach Club. I'm so looking forward to being back in Negril!

----------


## Jenn

Thanks, Angelica!

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22  Beach Club 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_ 3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## Prism

John and I  will be going to Kuyaba and bringing a crew with us so there will be 8 March 17-24th.

----------


## JitterBug

March 2-16

----------


## Jenn

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Jitterbug  3/2 - 3/16
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 Beach Club 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Prism and John + 6  Kuyaba  3/17 - 3/24
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_ 3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## Jenn

Prism - sounds like a blast! Stop by Canoe if you and your crew are looking for something to do on the 17th for St. Patty's Day! 

Jitterbug - maybe we'll run into one another!

----------


## jamaicabnd

Bob and Jill. March 8th - 16th, staying at Coco LaPalm

----------


## Prism

> Prism - sounds like a blast! Stop by Canoe if you and your crew are looking for something to do on the 17th for St. Patty's Day! 
> 
> Jitterbug - maybe we'll run into one another!


Thanks, we might do that. We will have to see what time we get to the hotel and get settled. If not I am sure we will all meet on the beach somewhere. A lot of good places we frequent are by rooms where you will be, Rasta Ade, Woodstock etc

----------


## Jenn

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Jitterbug 3/2 - 3/16
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 Beach Club 
Bob and Jill 3/8 - 3/16 Coco 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Prism and John + 6 Kuyaba 3/17 - 3/24
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_ 3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## Kuda

Kuda Feb. 27- March 13 HSH and CC

----------


## Jenn

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Kuda 2/27 - 3/13  HSH and CC
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Jitterbug 3/2 - 3/16
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 Beach Club 
Bob and Jill 3/8 - 3/16 Coco 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Prism and John + 6 Kuyaba 3/17 - 3/24
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_ 3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## Jenn

Who's getting excited?! Once Christmas comes and goes....the pre-trip ramping up begins. Well, maybe it already has begun!

----------


## Angelica Isaksson

> Who's getting excited?! Once Christmas comes and goes....the pre-trip ramping up begins. Well, maybe it already has begun!


I’m flying out to JA January 9, I’ll be in Negril for 1 month, then onwards to Kingston for 1 month before I join you awesome ppl in Negril again in March. Super excited and counting down the days. Looking forward to the St Patrick’s celebrations  :Cool New:

----------


## ukran1ans

> Who's getting excited?! Once Christmas comes and goes....the pre-trip ramping up begins. Well, maybe it already has begun!


I know what you mean... I got an Amazon gift card and ordered a book for the beach and some travel bug spray for the Sand Fleas.. lol

----------


## Jenn

Looking forward to meeting you, Angelica! Wish I were leaving next week, too! 

ukran1ans - I also have Amazon gift cards...a few new cover ups are already in my cart. LOL

----------


## Angelica Isaksson

> Looking forward to meeting you, Angelica! Wish I were leaving next week, too! 
> 
> ukran1ans - I also have Amazon gift cards...a few new cover ups are already in my cart. LOL


Likewise Jenn! Time flies, you'll be in JA before you know it! See you soon!

----------


## Jenn

We've got the time set for the St. Patrick's Day bash. 5pm at Canoe. 2 for 1 drink specials from 5-6 including the always wicked *green* rum punch. Irish stew and garlic mashed potatoes on special that night!

We can't wait to see you!!

----------


## Jenn

Todd and Cher- it's almost time!! Safe travels!!

----------


## Canadageorge

Feb 26 - March 12
CanadaGeorge & Judi, Rick & Sista Mary + Maria  Xtabi

----------


## Jenn

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Kuda 2/27 - 3/13 HSH and CC
Canada George & Judi 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Rick, Sista Mary & Maria 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Jitterbug 3/2 - 3/16
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 Beach Club 
Bob and Jill 3/8 - 3/16 Coco 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Prism and John + 6 Kuyaba 3/17 - 3/24
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_ 3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## nori

Nori and family - 3/6-13

----------


## Tamiam20

Soon come!!! March 3-14!!! Tam Tam & Abomb.......Coral Seas  Cliff Hotel

----------


## Jenn

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Kuda 2/27 - 3/13 HSH and CC
Canada George & Judi 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Rick, Sista Mary & Maria 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Jitterbug 3/2 - 3/16
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Tam Tam & Abomb 3/3-3/14 Coral Seas Cliff
Nori and family 3/6-3/13
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 Beach Club 
Bob and Jill 3/8 - 3/16 Coco 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Prism and John + 6 Kuyaba 3/17 - 3/24
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_ 3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## Rae

We havent been to Negril for a few years now, cant wait to get back.  We will be there Mar 2-30th.

----------


## Jenn

Rae- yay! Be sure to stop by Canoe after 5 on St. Patrick's day!

----------


## Dino2guns

I’ll be there with my friend Patrick at sunshine village March 5-14

----------


## Jenn

UPDATED 

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Kuda 2/27 - 3/13 HSH and CC
Canada George & Judi 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Rick, Sista Mary & Maria 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Jitterbug 3/2 - 3/16
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Ray 3/2-3/30
Tam Tam & Abomb 3/3-3/14 Coral Seas Cliff
Dino2guns & Patrick 3/5-3/14 Sunshine Village
Nori and family 3/6-3/13
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 Beach Club 
Bob and Jill 3/8 - 3/16 Coco 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Prism and John + 6 Kuyaba 3/17 - 3/24
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_ 3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco

SLP dates TBD Golden Sunset

----------


## SLP

Jenn, I will be there from March 27th to April 26th.

----------


## Irine

Hopefully this will be a St Paddy's/Boardy Bash party.

----------


## Jenn

**UPDATED**

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Kuda 2/27 - 3/13 HSH and CC
Canada George & Judi 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Rick, Sista Mary & Maria 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Jitterbug 3/2 - 3/16
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Ray 3/2-3/30
Tam Tam & Abomb 3/3-3/14 Coral Seas Cliff
Dino2guns & Patrick 3/5-3/14 Sunshine Village
Nori and family 3/6-3/13
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 Beach Club 
Bob and Jill 3/8 - 3/16 Coco 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Prism and John + 6 Kuyaba 3/17 - 3/24
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_ 3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco
SLP 3/27-4/26 Golden Sunset

----------


## Jenn

Yes, hope to see y'all there at Canoe! Going to be a blast!!

----------


## Archer

Archer and Julie plus another couple Mar 16-23 @ Seastar for us
Coco and Catcha for the other couple

----------


## BayLaker

BayLaker (MN) Idle Awhile 15-26

----------


## Jenn

**UPDATED again!**

Todd and Cher 2/18 - 3/1 White Sands
Kuda 2/27 - 3/13 HSH and CC
Canada George & Judi 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Rick, Sista Mary & Maria 2/26-3/12 Xtabi
Nancy Marie and Gerry 3/2 - 3/30 Shamrock
Jitterbug 3/2 - 3/16
Rob and Eryn 3/2 - 3/18 White Sands and Xtabi
Ray 3/2-3/30
Tam Tam & Abomb 3/3-3/14 Coral Seas Cliff
Dino2guns & Patrick 3/5-3/14 Sunshine Village
Nori and family 3/6-3/13
Jahmyheart 3/5 - 4/3 Treehouse
Angelica 3/7 - 3/22 Beach Club 
Bob and Jill 3/8 - 3/16 Coco 
Mackey brothers 3/10 -3/17
Jen and Brian and cousins 3/12 - 3/21 Rooms
Baylaker 3/15-3/26 Idle Awhile
Archer, Julie & friends 3/16-3/23 Seastar, Coco and Catcha
GbV and Beth 3/16 - 3/26 Idle Awhile and Rockhouse
Prism and John + 6 Kuyaba 3/17 - 3/24
Fargoman 3/18 - 3/28 Treehouse and Coco
N5_ 3/21 - 3/26 HSH
Jimbo 3/24 - 3/31 Coco
SLP 3/27-4/26 Golden Sunset

----------

